# crunch time D&D vs. Netgain



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok Guys I'm ready to buy and can't decide between the D&D 9" 144v motor for $1190 vs the Netgain warp 9 rated to [email protected] $1690 both available at cloudelectric.com. My application is the 1995 b2000 mazda truck. please all of your thoughts, experience, and advice. thanks again. Lou-ace


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

lou-ace said:


> Ok Guys I'm ready to buy and can't decide between the D&D 9" 144v motor for $1190 vs the Netgain warp 9 rated to [email protected] $1690 both available at cloudelectric.com. My application is the 1995 b2000 mazda truck. please all of your thoughts, experience, and advice. thanks again. Lou-ace


Hi ace,

I do not think D&D make 9 inch motors, just 6.7 inchers.

major


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, if its the ES-31B, its a 6.7" 15" long motor, 72-144V. Thats the only one I can find that's even close to $1190.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

you may want to double check the netgain price, there was an increase in february from the manufacturer.
mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## lou-ace (Jul 21, 2009)

ok guys firght my bad the D&d motor is a 6.7" motor, still how does it compare to the ADC FB1-4001, and the warp 9? and yes I probably will contact you for configurations, I really don't understand the Amp ratings for controllers and how to match that rating up with the motor/power supply configuration. My project is at the matching motor to adapter t transmission stage. thanks again.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

For your size truck, I say use nothing less than 9" otherwise you may have a tendency to push a smaller one into self destruction due to over temp. Also 144V system gives that motor more HP than a 120V (as a min)setup.

94 S10 9" ADC FB4001 120V (144V at next battery replacement)


----------



## timmac (Feb 24, 2010)

I been wanting to know the difference as well, my build is going to be a 67 vw bug and wanting to save a few $$ and thinking about the D&D motor with 120 volt agm batts, is it worth the extra cost for the netgain or would these D&D motors perform ok, wanting to hear from those that have this motor now, is it working well, would you use this motor again if you had to do the conversion all over again.


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

Tim
My system is 120v using the D&D ES-31B in a 77 Beetle Convertible.
Acceleration is as good as the former ICE and I can cruise at 40mph in 4th gear on a level road drawing only 60 amps.
Once I install my TS 160's I expect the performance to improve even more as I will lose 450 lbs vs my current LA Pack.

Roy


----------

